# Jura x7 help



## buildone (Sep 15, 2012)

Machine puts to much froth on latte how do i adjust please


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

If you visit the Jura website - http://www.jura.com - you should be able to download the instruction booklet.

However:

* Fire up your X7, ready for a brew.

* Open the control flap (top rhs corner)

* Press & hold the "P" button until it bleeps. You're now in the program.

* Using the + or - buttons, scroll up / down until you come to "adjust milk quantity"

* Now press the Latte button, which will show the existing milk setting in seconds.

* Use the - button to reduce the milk by, say, 2 seconds.

* Press P to lock in the new setting

* Press exit to come out of programming.

Now try a latte.....

Repeat the above until you get the required volume of milk / froth.

It's not possible for the end-user to alter the milk / froth ratio. It needs a plug-in terminal reader to access the ECU: Jura products UK Ltd may be able to advise you of a local Jura agent who has one.


----------



## peteb (Oct 17, 2012)

could be a damaged air reed in the frother assembly, small black rubbery looking thing, or it might be missing so everything has air.


----------

